# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1m

## Lombard

Hello, does anyone know something about mtDNA haplogroup H1m? It's my maternal haplo (Bergamo province, North Italy). Thanks.

----------


## Lombard

No one here?

----------


## MtDNA

Hello, Miss Lombard. It's nice to meet you.

Haplogroup H1m is a subgroup of Haplogroup H.
Hap H is found in high frequencies in Europe (mostly Western Europe), North Africa, and Saudi Arabia. It is a fairly recent arrival to Europe, it came after the Indo-Europeeans.

----------


## Lombard

> Hello, Miss Lombard. It's nice to meet you.
> 
> Haplogroup H1m is a subgroup of Haplogroup H.
> Hap H is found in high frequencies in Europe (mostly Western Europe), North Africa, and Saudi Arabia. It is a fairly recent arrival to Europe, it came after the Indo-Europeeans.


I'm a man, actually, H1m is my maternal side. And I don't think H-H1 is a recent arrival since looks quite palaeolithic and very European. I need info on H1m though.

----------


## jpetrak

> I'm a man, actually, H1m is my maternal side. And I don't think H-H1 is a recent arrival since looks quite palaeolithic and very European. I need info on H1m though.


Hi - I just found out I am H1M. My grandmother was a foundling - given away at St. Mark's church in Venice, Italy. None of my matches are Italian so I was interested to see your post.

----------


## rnausp

Hello Lombard. My name is Rodrigo, I live in Brazil. I am also H1m. The information I have is that my 3rd great grandmother lived in Carvarzere (VE).

----------


## guillol

> Hello, does anyone know something about mtDNA haplogroup H1m? It's my maternal haplo (Bergamo province, North Italy). Thanks.


Hello Lombard. I live in south France. I am also H1m. The information I have is that my 8rd great grandmother lived in Cevennes near 1630

----------

